# Canon EOS-1D X Mark III Review



## kurosawakung (Jul 29, 2020)

I tried searching for Canon Best Camera model, and it shows *Canon* EOS-1D X Mark III is number 1. เว็บแทงบอลออนไลน์
So I want to hear from you guys the professionals in a camera that is this model really the best model for Canon.
Or is it best just because it is super expensive. 
Thank you in advance สมัครufabetฟรี


----------



## SteveC (Jul 29, 2020)

kurosawakung said:


> I tried searching for Canon Best Camera model, and it shows *Canon* EOS-1D X Mark III is number 1. เว็บแทงบอลออนไลน์
> So I want to hear from you guys the professionals in a camera that is this model really the best model for Canon.
> Or is it best just because it is super expensive.
> Thank you in advance สมัครufabetฟรี



Depending on what you intend to do with it the R5 or 5D-IV may be better for you (and considerably cheaper).


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 29, 2020)

For most people it is not the best camera. It is good at the very specific thing it is built to do, but that doesn’t fit in with what many photographers need.

Its like saying what is better a $500,000 Mercedes G63 AMG 6x6 or a $500,000 Lamborghini Aventador SV? There is no right answer just the best tool for the job.

So what are your photographic interests, what do you shoot and what do you do with the images, print, publish etc etc.


----------

